# Probleme beim starten von psybnc



## whiteagle (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

also mein Problem ist, daß mein psybnc nach einem reboot meines Linux Root Servers nicht mehr startet. Fehlermeldung ist:





> Kann keine Listener anlegen... Abbruch


Ich benutze die Version: * psyBNC Version 2.3.2-4* 

Die allererste Installation des psybnc's und der start gingen einwandfrei und ich konnte über den psybnc ins mIRC connecten. Nach dem reboot allerdings kommt, wie oben schon erwähnt, jetzt immer die Fehlermeldung: 





> Kann keine Listener anlegen... Abbruch


Selbst Neuinstallationen von psybnc lassen keinen Start mehr durch.

Was könnte hier das problem sein ?


----------



## Helmut Klein (18. Juni 2004)

Der Port ist evt. belegt oder nicht verfügbar.
Versuch mal einen anderen Port in der Config anzugeben und dann psyBNC zu starten.


----------



## whiteagle (18. Juni 2004)

versteht mich nicht falsch, aber lest ihr eigentlich die posts der user auch richtig durch?



> Die allererste Installation des psybnc's und der start gingen einwandfrei und ich konnte über den psybnc ins mIRC connecten. Nach dem reboot allerdings kommt, wie oben schon erwähnt, jetzt immer die Fehlermeldung:



d.h. der port ging vor dem reboot schon einwandfrei. die config stimmte. warum gehts nach dem reboot nicht mehr?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (19. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von whiteagle _
> *versteht mich nicht falsch, aber lest ihr eigentlich die posts der user auch richtig durch?*


Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber liest du dir die Netiquette (insbesondere Punkt 12) auch richtig durch?



> *d.h. der port ging vor dem reboot schon einwandfrei. die config stimmte. warum gehts nach dem reboot nicht mehr? *


Wie Helmut schon sagte: Der Port könnte belegt sein. Durch den Reboot muss sich ja wohl irgendwas geändert haben, sonst würde psyBNC ja laufen, oder nicht?

BTW: Ich frag mich grad, wie man in's mIRC connecten kann :suspekt:


----------



## Klon (19. Juni 2004)

> ...und ich konnte über den psybnc ins mIRC connecten...



Mensch, da tropft einem ja das Know-How der Grundlagen und absoluten Basics förmlich entgegen...

Wie wäre es erst mal damit, du lernst mit mIRC umzugehen (und das es nicht 'DAS' IRC ist), lernst absolute Grundlagen (beispielsweise: http://irc.fu-berlin.de), beispielsweise das es mehr als nur das QNet gibt (und das auch jenes nicht 'DAS' IRC ist), usw. und dann beschwerst du dich noch mal über unser Team, nach dem du ein unserer Netiquette entsprechendes und einwandfrei formuliertes Thema gestartet hast.


----------



## whiteagle (19. Juni 2004)

Sicherlich habe ich mir die Netiquette durchgelesen und euch, das Team, wollte ich nicht beleidigen. Entschuldigt, wenn das so rüberkam. Nur wurde nicht weiter auf das, was ich geschrieben habe, eingegangen und da habe ich kleinlaut angefragt. Keineswegs wollte ich irgendjemanden damit beleidigen.
So, und anhand eines "." sieht man doch, dass der Satz zuende ist. Gut, ich habe klein weitergeschrieben, soll mir das nun zum Vorfall gemacht werden, daß dadurch mein Problem nicht gelöst wird? Oder gar, daß ich als dumm abgestempelt werde? Die User sollen sich an die Netiquette halten, die Moderator nicht oder wie?





> Mensch, da tropft einem ja das Know-How der Grundlagen und absoluten Basics förmlich entgegen...


 Ich bin in meinem Post keineswegs beleidigend vorgegangen, danke dass ihr es im Gegenzug macht. 

Im übrigen kann man sich auch mal verschreiben, findet ihr nicht? Natürlich meinte ich, dass ich über den psybnc, der auf meinem root server läuft, mittels dem Programm mIRC ins Quakenet connecten konnte. Das Qnet (Quakenet) ist nur ein Netz vieler, dass weiss ich auch, aber für meine Zwecke gibts kein anderes. 

So und bevor ich hier die Netiquette Nr.12 "wieder" verletzen sollte, würd ich gern noch was zum Problem und der Lösung schreiben, denn das vermiss ich hier manchmal auch, dass, wenn die Probleme gelöst sind, kaum geschrieben wurde, wie sie gelöst wurden.

Also liebe user, warum auch immer, aber der Port war nach dem reboot belegt. Warum, habe ich bis jetzt nicht rausgefunden, ich habe den port geändert und nun gehts wieder. Der psybnc startet wieder und die listener können angelegt werden.


----------



## Klon (19. Juni 2004)

Ich habe mich in meinem Post sicherlich im Ton vergriffen, was mir leid tut.

Leider ist es nur so das wir zu fast 90% die User haben, die sich einfach irgend ein krasses 1337-Mirc-voller-Farben gezogen haben und dann an kommen und einen Bouncer brauchen (am besten unter Windows mit Dialup).

Daher die vielleicht etwas überhebliche Reaktion.


----------



## Dario Linsky (19. Juni 2004)

Du kannst doch einfach rausfinden, was gerade auf dem Port läuft und ihn blockiert. Dazu gibt's verschiedene Wege. Den Prozess, der den Port abhört musst du dann nur noch beenden.
Stattdessen einfach einen anderen Port zu nehmen, ist natürlich auch ein Weg, die Symptome zu umgehen, aber die Ursache (ein unerwünschter (?) Service, der den Port belegt) bleibt bestehen.

Oder hab ich das jetzt völlig falsch verstanden?


----------



## whiteagle (19. Juni 2004)

@ Philipp: Nun, belassen wir es einfach. Ich kann Dich ja auch gut verstehen, ich kenn sowas aus genügend anderen Foren mit anderen Inhalten... Einer hat ein Problem und wenn die Moderatoren nicht am besten gestern schon die Lösung vorlegen, sind die Leute sauer und verfluchen das ganze Forum   

@ Dario: Ja, du hast Recht. Einfach einen anderen Port zu benutzen ist die eine Seite, ob es gerade die richtige ist, eine andere. Ok, jetzt funktioniert der psybnc wieder. Das war vorerst das wichtigste, was ich wieder hinbekommen wollte. Jetzt beginnt die Fehleranalyse und wenn ich es weiss, was es war, komm ich hier wieder drauf zurück


----------

